#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Construction in Thailand >  >  Thai House Plans - 500,000baht House

## dirtydog

I shall be uploading some of the Thai Government approved house plans, ie these are plans they have already used and accepted and the houses have been built.

This first one is a small 2 bedroom 1 bathroom house, reckon you could build it for around 500,000baht, although you could easily double that price with a nice bathroom and kitchen, probably need to use the car port as a kitchen though, anyway here is the floor plan, this has been cropped and resized for the forum, the plans that you download are full size and just need to be printed out.



Some rendered model pictures of the outside of the house, probably could do with changing the windows and making the roof pitch a bit steeper.







Download the full set of plans here Houseplans07.zip

More Thai House Plans, please note the page wont be finished till next week so the layout is not finished on the page.

More Thai House Plans here.

----------


## thrilled

Thats about the size of yhe house I would want.Do ya know of A reputable company that will build it?

----------


## Garyh

Just did major extensions to my wifes family house for us to live in. Would be similar in size to your plans with western kitchen and bathroom, cost under 300,000. I made sure it was built properly and has all the reinforcing etc that it should have.

The plan you have seems to waste space for the car, moving the walls out and building a separate roof for the car would cost little more and give a lot more room in the house.

----------


## Phuketrichard

you could double the size without to much cost by putting it on stilts.
Thats just like the house i rent here in Phuket then. Then u have place under to park cars/motorbikes etc.  Total cost was about 650,000 b.
then if u want add rooms its cheap.

----------


## rubik101

I've never understood the Thai fashion for putting your car within the boundary of the house. Seems like a very expensive car port to me. Much better to incorporate the space, as suggested, into the house. Stilts are the most effective and cheapest way to solve all those problems, plot size can be small and the shade/breeze under the house keeps it cool.
Further, I fail to understand the Thai obsession with US/UK/EU style housing. None of them suit this climate and the sooner the house buying public see the sense of building traditional Thai style houses in modern, efficient materials, the better.

----------


## Andrew Hicks

> I've never understood the Thai fashion for putting your car within the boundary of the house. Seems like a very expensive car port to me. Much better to incorporate the space, as suggested, into the house. Stilts are the most effective and cheapest way to solve all those problems, plot size can be small and the shade/breeze under the house keeps it cool.
> Further, I fail to understand the Thai obsession with US/UK/EU style housing. None of them suit this climate and the sooner the house buying public see the sense of building traditional Thai style houses in modern, efficient materials, the better.


 
I agree with this last point entirely.  It is extraordinary how reinforced concrete housing in Thailand fails to focus on air flow and coolness and is of a Euro-style that requires air conditioning.  There must surely be a revolution in housing design in Thailand, though much needed revolutions are sometinmes slow in coming.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> I've never understood the Thai fashion for putting your car within the boundary of the house.


Because Thais are stupid.




> Further, I fail to understand the Thai obsession with US/UK/EU style housing.


Because Thais are stupid.

----------


## dirtydog

> I've never understood the Thai fashion for putting your car within the boundary of the house


Cars in Thailand cost more than the houses in a lot of cases  :Smile:

----------


## Begbie

> Originally Posted by rubik101
> 
> 
> I've never understood the Thai fashion for putting your car within the boundary of the house. Seems like a very expensive car port to me. Much better to incorporate the space, as suggested, into the house. Stilts are the most effective and cheapest way to solve all those problems, plot size can be small and the shade/breeze under the house keeps it cool.
> Further, I fail to understand the Thai obsession with US/UK/EU style housing. None of them suit this climate and the sooner the house buying public see the sense of building traditional Thai style houses in modern, efficient materials, the better.
> 
> 
>  
> I agree with this last point entirely.  It is extraordinary how reinforced concrete housing in Thailand fails to focus on air flow and coolness and is of a Euro-style that requires air conditioning.  There must surely be a revolution in housing design in Thailand, though much needed revolutions are sometinmes slow in coming.


Seconded, though I suspect that you can build a very nice house with reinforced concrete if you actually attempt to design for the climate. Balconies, overhanging roof lots of shade and airflow.

----------


## sadloser

In my experience the prices intimated here are far too costly.

I built a 180 sq m house for 300 k. Single story, three bedroom, 2 bathroom, large living room, separate dining room, detached kitchen that includes a room off, external wet room, laundry, car port, and converted an old barn into better strorage facility. All tiled, decent fittings throughout, excellent wiring to Euro standards, down lighting, walled and lit, air con, rendered, painted, gazebo and a garden that's well on it's way to maturing two years on.

Currently I'm adding a garage cum workshop for a newly purchased Itan with facilties to make furniture. Basically, I'm concentrating all the wood working stuff in an organised fashion so we can cut, plane, joint, sand and varnish relatively in situ.

The key with all of this was doing it yourself. The cost of materials are dirt cheap and any additional bought in labour is too.

Really, it's Thailand and it should be cheap. But somebody is taking you for a  :cmn: quoting those prices.

----------


## sadloser

Just had to add ...... those plans, my lap top is slow and has just shown the photos. I had a place like that when I rented; single occupancy, almost exactly the same, and the owner is knocking them out at 90k baht. That's ninety thousand baht. 

You work out the cost: sand, cement, wire, gravel, breeze blocks, 1 air con the most expensive single purchase, roofing, steel or wood trusses, windows, door, wiring and lighting, tiling and a toilet, electric shower, sink and taps [2]. 

A thing like that is thrown up in a fortnight if you get the weather. Which of course you do.

Some of you need to get out more and do your own shopping. You'll be surprised how much you can save.

----------


## rickschoppers

> In my experience the prices intimated here are far too costly.
> 
> I built a 180 sq m house for 300 k. Single story, three bedroom, 2 bathroom, large living room, separate dining room, detached kitchen that includes a room off, external wet room, laundry, car port, and converted an old barn into better strorage facility. All tiled, decent fittings throughout, excellent wiring to Euro standards, down lighting, walled and lit, air con, rendered, painted, gazebo and a garden that's well on it's way to maturing two years on.
> 
> Currently I'm adding a garage cum workshop for a newly purchased Itan with facilties to make furniture. Basically, I'm concentrating all the wood working stuff in an organised fashion so we can cut, plane, joint, sand and varnish relatively in situ.
> 
> The key with all of this was doing it yourself. The cost of materials are dirt cheap and any additional bought in labour is too.
> 
> Really, it's Thailand and it should be cheap. But somebody is taking you for a quoting those prices.


Have to agree with sadloser. The price quoted is way too high unless you are building on a prime lot in Phuket. Saldloser's price is much more realistic here in Thailand.

----------


## dirtydog

> breeze blocks


They don't use breeze blocks in these plans.

----------


## JoshuaInMukdahan

This has to be at least the 3rd plans thread where there is a small 3d model of the prospective home, do you guys build these or are the architects providing them? I think the models are a great way to keep the enthusiasm going because some builds can really drag out for various reasons.

----------


## BigRed

If I understand it properly these are complete architectural plans downloadable free of charge. They are effectively pre approved so no expensive paperwork. I think the models are built by people who build estates and will offer you a selection of styles but try to charge you without taking account of the fact that the plans are available free of charge and pre-approved.

----------


## Swede

> A thing like that is thrown up in a fortnight if you get the weather. Which of course you do. Some of you need to get out more and do your own shopping. You'll be surprised how much you can save.


Well, I am building this house right now and have been doing so for the last 8 weeks.
The Thai goverment webpage from where this drawing can be downloaded also have complete excel calculations for the cost of labour and material.
The cost for this house complete with tax and everything was estimated to 579.000 baht seven years ago.

I am building this house as a basic structure - ready for tiling of floor, fitting kitchen and bathroom, putting in doors and windows, building ceilings etc.
My plan is to complete this little by little with my own work and using the help of local skilled workers for which the going rate is 250 baht/day.

The 5 contracted workers should be finished with the basic structure in a week or so when they are done withe the plastering of the walls and som minor work on the roof.

So far I have spent 223.928 baht on all material used.
I doubt that shopping around for basic structure material will save any money if you don´t want to downgrade in quality.
Prices for CPAC-roofs, cement, steel truss for roof, steel rebar etc are pretty much the same in all places you ask.

I have altered the drawings to get more space and a door out from the kitchen area. The shower is also moved to the outside of the walls.
The two bedrooms are now identical in size, 3,5x4,0 meter.



All walls are built with double breeze-blocks in order to have the house cool inside, and to avoid the pesky thai posts sticking out from the walls.
16 mm steel are used in the footings and the foundation to support the double wall.


Here you can see the area for the 2 bedrooms.
The original drawing have one big and one small bedroom that was changed by moving the wall to the center of the house to get them identical.






An emty area of air is left between the double block wall for better insulation.
This is also used to hide the electric wiring inside the walls.



It is important to find a professional and skilled blacksmith/welder when it comes to putting the roof truss of steel together.


The windows in the bedrooms are smaller than in the livingroom.
There is an overhang with 1,5 meters from the roof that keeps the sun away from the windows most of the day.
This will also keep the house dry during the rainy season.



Door from kitchen area.



Front of house. The shower area sticking out of the wall.

----------


## KOBRIEN

Just a quick question regarding building a house in Thailand,Its not something im looking at doing for a few years yet but If I was to buy a plot of land more out in the country and money was not an issue in terms the size I wanted to build could I effectively build a mansion or is there restrictions on size / height ?  

I know you have to have planning permission in the U.K does this apply in Thailand ?

----------


## dirtydog

Yep, you have to get planning permission in Thailand but it is just a formality, size don't matter unless say the land is on some beach front so they may limit it to 4 stories high.

----------


## KOBRIEN

Cheers :Smile:

----------


## SoiNongbua

Dirty Dog and Swede: Great posts; thanks for the info and graphics. I'll try to do a 500,000 baht house up in the NE, but I travel a lot and can't do much of the work myself. Still, I think you're right that's it's very doable.

----------


## robinyates

2 years ago I retired to the philippines ( tossed a coin, Phils won )My g/f had a single storey breezeblock, corrugated roof house. Not good in many ways, very noisy in the rain, easy access for bugs and rats.We decided to build over the existing using reinforced concrete for the new footings, pillars and floor beams.Local labour was used of course, very cheap.The final build was ground floor, apartment for rent, first floor living room, bedroom, kitchen, separate shower/toilet.spiral staircase to the rooftop on which a bamboo house was built in situ.Total cost to me was in the region of ten grand GBP. Sadly my relationship has dissolved so I'm now looking at moving to NE Thailand :smiley laughing:

----------


## SoiNongbua

[at] robin

Well, in the NE you can get cheaper land and labor, that's for sure.  Stop up for a Chang sometime.

----------


## robinyates

thanks,  :UK:

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Ok I am totally confused, which is down to me I know. See so many rates per metre quoted? Buying own materials+labour costs for single storey building.

3000 5000 7000 100000bht per sq m ? Western quality but not high end.

Sorry for being thick.

----------


## juehoe

> Ok I am totally confused, which is down to me I know. See so many rates per metre quoted? Buying own materials+labour costs for single storey building.
> 
> 3000 5000 7000 100000bht per sq m ? Western quality but not high end.
> 
> Sorry for being thick.


I understand you... What I got from my architect:
Structure alone: 8'500 THB/sqmFully finished, simple: 12'000 THB/sqmFully finished, mid end: 22'500 THB/sqmFully finished, high end (massiv wooden floor, expensive tiles): 30'000 THB/sqmFor the western-style kitchen: 100'000 THB for the running meter

The 100'000+ THB/sqm are the costs when you are buying a condo (in Bangkok).

----------


## Sailing into trouble

^ cheers. Much higher than some posts.

----------


## drjinbkk

Hello there,
My wife and I own land in the southern countryside, near the rest of the family.  We have a max budget of 500K and our plot is about 14x21sqm.  Very very interested in your house ideas because we have the labour (father in law and his guys).  Because of the local climate (rain in Pattalung is unlike anything I've seen in other provinces), we'd probably use stilts.

Basically, any ideas/plans etc would be great.  We have a truck and labour.  I'm in the USA but we're very close to setting this whole thing in motion.

Thanks for any help,
Joe

----------


## aphichayajai

> Well, I am building this house right now and have been doing so for the last 8 weeks.
> The Thai goverment webpage from where this drawing can be downloaded also have complete excel calculations for the cost of labour and material.
> The cost for this house complete with tax and everything was estimated to 579.000 baht seven years ago.
> 
> I am building this house as a basic structure - ready for tiling of floor, fitting kitchen and bathroom, putting in doors and windows, building ceilings etc.
> My plan is to complete this little by little with my own work and using the help of local skilled workers for which the going rate is 250 baht/day.
> 
> The 5 contracted workers should be finished with the basic structure in a week or so when they are done withe the plastering of the walls and som minor work on the roof.
> 
> ...



Do you have a record of the material quantities, and the final cost?

----------


## Nathen

Hi
I am in the process of designing a house for my move to Kamphaeng Phet,
and came across a free download called Sweet home 3d,
in my view a good free program that allows you to easily play with dimensions, add windows and doors and move them to where you want, plus arrange furniture to see what works, also add colour to your rooms and outside walls,
it's a bit addictive though, but good fun on a hot afternoon.

----------


## DrAndy

> Do you have a record of the material quantities, and the final cost?


have a look at the date of the post you quoted

2 years old

----------


## Happy Dave

Just got price of fill Khukan area . This year 350 Bht  per load, but go up a little in the new year 2016.  Yes they do level the fill in the cost.

----------


## JournalistsAreLiars

hello,

Would it be cheaper wit ha flat roof ?

Thanks.

----------


## cyrille

Read your repo.

----------

